# Charcoal for Springtails



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

What is a good brand of charcoal to use for culturing springtails one that is small size and not to big but yet not to small.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I use cowboy brand. The chunks are a little bigger, but I just bash em up with a hammer.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

There are a few out there that you can use. Cowboy brand is great and can be easily found at lowes\home depot. Anything that is sold as all natural lump charcoal can be used. Put a bunch in a pillow case and smash it up with a hammer and presto you have charcoal pieces of the appropriate size for your springtail cultures.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use medium or large sized horticultural charcoal, merely because I can use it for orchids too.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Some Lowes do not carry Cowboy anymore. They have Frontier which works fine too. Put it in a pillowcase to smash it up.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok great thanks for all the replies it helped.


----------



## kylesmoney (Mar 29, 2010)

Could one use activated carbon instead of charcoal? I know that doesn't make sense for most but I have pretty much an unlimited supply of activated carbon at my disposal.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

kylesmoney said:


> Could one use activated carbon instead of charcoal? I know that doesn't make sense for most but I have pretty much an unlimited supply of activated carbon at my disposal.


Yes, you can. I found myself in your shoes once and did the same. It's just a rather expensive way to do it for most.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Yes, you can. I found myself in your shoes once and did the same. It's just a rather expensive way to do it for most.


ya i tried use active carbon for culture, but at the end i find the chunk to be too small.
It will culture for sure, but i find it easier to harvest when the charcoal pcs are bigger chunked


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

bakaichi said:


> ya i tried use active carbon for culture, but at the end i find the chunk to be too small.
> It will culture for sure, but i find it easier to harvest when the charcoal pcs are bigger chunked


That's true, it does make harvest harder. I used to keep a coffee filter on top and just shake that into the viv. I small piece of tree fern fiber would work great for that.


----------



## kylesmoney (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

